# Android ID with TiBu help



## dragonash (Sep 20, 2011)

hey guys, so a month or so ago I flashed a new rom. I think I messed up with the restore though because I remember that Titanium Backup asked if I wanted to update my android ID.

I did.

Everything that i use everyday works fine - EXCEPT - two things that I have noticed.
chrome to phone doesnt work (instant unable to connect error)
And pushing apps from the app store on the web doesnt work (although the playstore on my phone works fine)
I also noticed in the settings of the play store (web based) that it is not showing my phone as being connected anymore.
To be more precise, the "last used" column just has " - - "

So I'm guessing I boned the android ID.

Is there a way to figure out the old one and manually enter it?
I have an older backup of a previous rom. Can I extract it somehow?

----------
update:
----------

interesting.
I completely wiped and reinstalled the rom from scratch.
I logged in with my existing gmail account and went tothe play store on the phone.
My galaxy nexus is not showing

I then added another gmail account and accessed the play store on the phone with that account. My nexus is showing on that one.

No clue whats going on. It's been 15 min and the main account is still not showing anything


----------

